# DMC - Fuck you : The game



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2013)

So that horrid mess of a game comes out tomorrow.

Is anyone going to buy it?

If so, Please tell me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 14, 2013)

Man, they've really westernized this weeaboo game.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2013)

I will not be picking that garbage up.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh good god.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2013)

He's like a faggot who creeps in the corner and stares at you.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 14, 2013)

I never saw the appeal for DMC


----------



## Percy (Jan 14, 2013)

Never played the originals, won't get this.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>



Walking to put away dishes when page finishes loading. I see this douchebag and it scares the crap out of me. He looks like a failed cross between a emo and an asian. (Being part asian, I can say that.)


----------



## Fernin (Jan 14, 2013)

DMC was always crap anyways, this is simply the next step in its evolution to higher tiers of shit.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 14, 2013)

I am a fan of Devil May Cry so I'm definitely not buying DMC. Maybe in a few years when it's on Steam sale for like $5.

What even were they thinking? Was Dante not cool enough? Was there not enough territory to explore in the games because I think they could have done more without rebooting.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 14, 2013)

Checked out wikipedia. Apparently, it scored mid to low 80's in Metacritic depending on the console (85 for XBoX and 83 for PS3.)


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 14, 2013)

Fernin said:


> DMC was always crap anyways, this is simply the next step in its evolution to higher tiers of shit.


This man speaks the truth. I have played them all, and the only great one is 3. The first is ok, the second is shit, and the fourth is mediocre. Also, this reboot is not that bad from what I have seen and from what I played in the demo.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 14, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> This man speaks the truth. I have played them all, and the only great one is 3. The first is ok, the second is shit, and the fourth is mediocre. Also, this reboot is not that bad from what I have seen and from what I played in the demo.



This is how most people feel. Of course the original was boss when it was released, but today it's a bit dated. I think I can get past the style of the new one if the game is good, but I have to play it first before I judge it.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This is how most people feel. Of course the original was boss when it was released, but today it's a bit dated. I think I can get past the style of the new one if the game is good, but I have to play it first before I judge it.


I kind of get the rage with this game. I felt the same about Max Payne 3 for a while, until I played it. The Max from MP3 is not the same person from the first two and the game's tone and feel was different from the other two, but the game itself is not bad.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 14, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I kind of get the rage with this game. I felt the same about Max Payne 3 for a while, until I played it. The Max from MP3 is not the same person from the first two and the game's tone and feel was different from the other two, but the game itself is not bad.



I never played Max Payne so I wouldn't know. 

I can kinda agree with people not wanting to play this for it's style change because I don't play Touhou for it's style even if I love shooters.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> this reboot is not that bad from what I have seen and from what I played in the demo.


This game so easy.

You can spam the same move over and over again and you would get an SSS rank for that alone.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 14, 2013)

Fuck you, you said?

[video=youtube;icOM7EIhlys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icOM7EIhlys[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> This game so easy.
> 
> You can spam the same move over and over again and you would get an SSS rank for that alone.



...That just ruined it three quarters for me. If it's one thing I can't STAND it's when a game is piss easy. Are there harder difficulties? It's sad because there are some genuinely great level concepts. They're fucked by babying game design. That's a trend I'm seeing with a lot of series' lately.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> This game so easy.
> 
> You can spam the same move over and over again and you would get an SSS rank for that alone.



Helloooo DMC 2!


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 14, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Fuck you, you said?
> 
> [video=youtube;icOM7EIhlys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icOM7EIhlys[/video]


Wow. Woooow. Look how edgy Capcom is. So edgy they would literally give the fandom the proverbial finger. I'm not even a huge fan and that pissed me off.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 14, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Wow. Woooow. Look how edgy Capcom is. So edgy they would literally give the fandom the proverbial finger. I'm not even a huge fan and that pissed me off.


Y u mad tho? I lol'd. Trolling Level: Dante


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 14, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Fuck you, you said?
> 
> [video=youtube;icOM7EIhlys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icOM7EIhlys[/video]


What he says in that video pretty much sums up how I feel about this game.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 14, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Y u mad tho? I lol'd. Trolling Level: Dante


Honestly I'm surprised how mad that vid made me.


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2013)

Does it litterly fuck you?

Like rape?


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

NOPE. I respect White-Haired Dante too much to buy this pile of radioactive spider shit.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2013)

veeno said:


> rape?


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>


What the actual mother of fuck?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>


Haha Oh god, I can't.


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>



Somebody hold me, I'm scared.


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2013)

So...final answer.

FUUUUUCK NO


----------



## Teal (Jan 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>



New Dante looks like that guy from the Twilight movies.
Also I can watch this all day.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jan 14, 2013)

Maybe I'll consider picking it up because Vergil is in it with his classic look still attached.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, I played the demo (not saying much considering demos don't do shit). But, I like the game enough to pick it up. It's no Bayonetta, but it plays better than most other action games today. I can get past one character looking less appealing than usual. Hopefully there will be a harder difficulty.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 14, 2013)

Hopefully you don't have to unlock the new difficulty. I really hate games that do that bull shit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 15, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Hopefully you don't have to unlock the new difficulty. I really hate games that do that bull shit.



If the game plays well enough (and I'm starting to think it does), it'll be something for me to look forward to. This game has a lot of secrets and stuff to find I'm sure I won't see in the first run. Adventure is always a plus for me and the levels themselves look fantastic. This game seriously has some high production value. Even if it does end up less fun than the other games, I doubt I'll find this absolutely bad even if it's on the easy side... Then again, ALL the DMC games except for 3 were easy.

It can't be worse than 2...God that game was garbage.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah I've been checking it out apparently hard core devil may cry fans will like it.  I'm going to buy it cause I like the franchise.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd buy it for the game but not the DMC name. I like old Dante. New Dante looks like a little bitch. 

Funny thing is that he looks remarkably like one of my RP characters who is a fan of DMC to the point of cosplaying him during a Halloween themed RP. I felt all kinds of awkward when I saw the new dante. 

I'm super pissed they changed his backstory. I could get over the new look but holy fuck just keep the story. He's not half angel and half demon. He's half human. Fuck's sake.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah I've been checking it out apparently hard core devil may cry fans will like it.


Lies.

It's worser then 4.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Lies.
> 
> It's worser then 4.


4 was okay.  It's 2 that sucked balls.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> 4 was okay.  It's 2 that sucked balls.


And this game is 2 all over again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> And this game is 2 all over again.



This doesn't have the technical issues that made DMC 2 near unplayable. Not even close.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This doesn't have the technical issues that made DMC 2 near unplayable. Not even close.


Not as many 2, but there's some.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 15, 2013)

I keep going back to this fucking demo. I can't even find any issues outside of there being no camera center button. I seriously think this game is fucking brilliant. I really REALLY can't get over this art direction and level design either. That on the fly mid combo style switching, smooth aerial combat, and all the well placed secrets are unbelievable. I will definitely put down 60 bones for this.

DoDonPachi 5, Pokemon X and Y (also making the other rumors even more credible), Tera F2P, and now this? It's only the third week of the year and already I'm finding 2013 to be better than 2012 for me in terms of gaming.


----------



## Teal (Jan 15, 2013)

My sister got the game today and won't stop playing it.

Somebody save me, new Dante is annoying.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 15, 2013)

New dante is pretty lame.






But the game is actually pretty good so far.


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2013)

Its...its not that bad.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 15, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> New dante is pretty lame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the way the demons militantly try to kill Dante through other means outside of outright attacks and how the commands they're given appear on an arbitrary surface. Actually gives them a subtle sense of...fear that I was expecting from the older game's enemies. 

And I kinda don't see too much of a difference between the two Dante's. One just seems different. Not better. Not worse, but different. And to be honest, I really don't care. This shit is too damn fun!!


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 15, 2013)

New Dante>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Nero


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm finding the hate for new Dante even WORSE than the Sonic fanbase. Remember when Sonic received eye color and classic fans bitched? Same deal.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 15, 2013)

It's 50 bucks I can spend on something else.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm finding the hate for new Dante even WORSE than the Sonic fanbase. Remember when Sonic received eye color and classic fans bitched? Same deal.


You should see how pissed they're getting about the wig joke.  All they did was make one joke about how pretty much the main difference inbetween how old dante and new dante looks is his hair and holy shit they will not stop complaining about it.


----------



## BRN (Jan 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> You should see how pissed they're getting about the wig joke. All they did was make one joke about how pretty much the main difference inbetween how old dante and new dante looks is his hair and holy shit they will not stop complaining about it.




Yeah, but it's kinda like taking Harry Potter and just replacing him with Neville Longbottom halfway through the fourth film.


----------



## Vega (Jan 16, 2013)

I still don't get why Capcom wanted to reboot the DMC series when they could have just re-done DMC 2.  Seriously, I don't think anyone would have given a single fuck if capcom wanted to re-do DMC 2 from the ground up and give it a completely different story.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 16, 2013)

Vega said:


> I still don't get why Capcom wanted to reboot the DMC series when they could have just re-done DMC 2.  Seriously, I don't think anyone would have given a single fuck if capcom wanted to re-do DMC 2 from the ground up and give it a completely different story.



Because revamps are apparently bad, look at Nintendo. Same people who defend this complained about Nintendo

Reboots are ok if you fuck around with main character, making him nearly unlikeable but hey the gameplay is nice. "OMG Fans are going over the top!" 

But if fans don't feel they can connect to the character they originally loved. We're not talking cosmetic changes, but does Dante feel like Dante? If not, then they could have just made a new game with similar storylines or made a new chapter having this guy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2013)

SIX said:


> Yeah, but it's kinda like taking Harry Potter and just replacing him with Neville Longbottom halfway through the fourth film.


Yeah, but look at how the actor that plays neville looks now-





Also no, that isn't what I'm talking about.  I'm talking about how people are upset that the latest game made fun of them when there was the white wig.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> You should see how pissed they're getting about the wig joke.  All they did was make one joke about how pretty much the main difference inbetween how old dante and new dante looks is his hair and holy shit they will not stop complaining about it.



Uhm, no that's not the only difference.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Remember when Sonic received eye color and classic fans bitched?


That was more of a knockoff to Mega Man than anything else...


XoPachi said:


> Same deal.


Wat.

New Dante is nothing like old Dante.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Wat.
> 
> New Dante is nothing like old Dante.


At least he's not anime Dante.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> At least he's not anime Dante.


Was he a trailer trash that swears all the time as the new was?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Was he a trailer trash that swears all the time as the new was?


Wait you've never seen the anime?  Go watch it to see my point.  Just make sure you don't have any guns in your house or sharp objects otherwise you'll an hero yourself.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 16, 2013)

I dislike anime in general, but I definitely prefer anime dante. (if you're talking about regular dante, which is animuish as hell)

Besides this faggot reminds me of most teen-dream boy singers that I hate so much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I dislike anime in general, but I definitely prefer anime dante. (if you're talking about regular dante, which is animuish as hell)
> 
> Besides this faggot reminds me of most teen-dream boy singers that I hate so much.


Nope, I'm not talking about video game dante or such.  I'm talking about the animated series Dante.  If you go watch the tv show you'll wind up shooting yourself in agony.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait you've never seen the anime?  Go watch it to see my point.  Just make sure you don't have any guns in your house or sharp objects otherwise you'll an hero yourself.


Why the fuck would I watch an animation of a video game series?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait you've never seen the anime?  Go watch it to see my point.  Just make sure you don't have any guns in your house or sharp objects otherwise you'll an hero yourself.



Anime Dante was fine if he didn't sigh after the end of every sentence. So really it was just the voice actor.



Gibby said:


> Besides this faggot reminds me of most teen-dream boy singers that I hate so much.



This so much. It's like if Justin Bieber and Gerard Way had a love-child


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 16, 2013)

Vote with your wallet if you don't like this.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> You should see how pissed they're getting about the wig joke.  All they did was make one joke about how pretty much the main difference inbetween how old dante and new dante looks is his hair and holy shit they will not stop complaining about it.



Oh. I've seen it. I don't think they should have done that. But I can almost guess, classic Dante will be an unlockable. Watch.



Vega said:


> I still don't get why Capcom wanted to reboot the DMC series when they could have just re-done DMC 2.  Seriously, I don't think anyone would have given a single fuck if capcom wanted to re-do DMC 2 from the ground up and give it a completely different story.



I could understand that since that was a BROKEN game. Fixing up something and giving fans a better product would have been cool. But why is it called a reboot if it's a prequel?



Imperial Impact said:


> Wat.
> 
> New Dante is nothing like old Dante.



Pardon. Let me explain. The main thing I'm seeing is hate on his look, see? Complaining about his look and hating the game, company, and people who play it is like the retro Sonic fans all over again who cried about his green eyes, darker blue hue, and (I'm not fucking lying to you on this) the dustclouds he kicked up in Sonic 4. That was what I meant.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 16, 2013)

The problem is multi faceted. 

Complaints about cosmetic appearance. Brand loyalty is often part of this. Look how often a company tries to change a logo and is met with criticism. Mascots/prime characters are also part of this issue. Mickey Mouse is an example of cosmetic changes but overall still recognizable and accepted.

Since cosmetic changes are subjective I'm sure your mileage may vary. But it is a valid complaint since this has a history of character already.

Complaints about character: Not only is an appearance integral for brand loyalty, so is what makes a character likeable. I haven't hear much that points to the personality being the same, it appears people are rejecting the character because it's not the same one, people are used to playing. In addition many find the character unlikeable.

Playing an unlikeable character *can* affect gameplay.

Now I know there's that gamer entitlement issue that's often discussed, but I do think paying attention to your game like a brand - there are valid complaints. 

Of course as stated earlier, buying it and then complaining is silly. Don't like it, don't buy it. 
That of course is a problem for consumers, that may need to purchase it to find out if they like it - ie no demo/rental available.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Besides this faggot reminds me of most teen-dream boy singers that I hate so much.


Then I take it you hated the old Dante Too :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> The problem is multi faceted.
> 
> Complaints about cosmetic appearance. Brand loyalty is often part of this. Look how often a company tries to change a logo and is met with criticism. Mascots/prime characters are also part of this issue. Mickey Mouse is an example of cosmetic changes but overall still recognizable and accepted.
> 
> ...



Ok. That puts a perspective on things a little better. I mean...I've beaten 3/4 (take a guess which one I couldn't complete) of the old DMC games and love them, but I guess I wasn't as attached to the series like the ones calling for Capcom's heads are.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I could understand that since that was a BROKEN game. Fixing up something and giving fans a better product would have been cool. But why is it called a reboot if it's a prequel?
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon. Let me explain. The main thing I'm seeing is hate on his look, see? Complaining about his look and hating the game, company, and people who play it is like the retro Sonic fans all over again who cried about his green eyes, darker blue hue, and (I'm not fucking lying to you on this) the dustclouds he kicked up in Sonic 4. That was what I meant.



DMC isn't a prequel at all. It's a complete reboot. Yeah the cosmetic difference is an annoyance but a small one. Then there's the difference in personality for the two of them. The original Dante seemed like a stoner that could still kick your ass if he absolutely must. New Dante just seems like a mary-sue punk. Pretty much what Arshes said, he's not all that likeable. At least not as part of the DMC franchise. I'd probably play it as it's own game. At least that would help quell a bit of my rage.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> DMC isn't a prequel at all. It's a complete reboot. Yeah the cosmetic difference is an annoyance but a small one. Then there's the difference in personality for the two of them. The original Dante seemed like a stoner that could still kick your ass if he absolutely must. New Dante just seems like a mary-sue punk. Pretty much what Arshes said, he's not all that likeable. At least not as part of the DMC franchise. I'd probably play it as it's own game. At least that would help quell a bit of my rage.



I will say this, DMC4 Dante is manly as Hell. 







Look at that diamond cutting, laser sculpted, ballsy ass jaw line!! I don't think they'll top this design even if DMC4 was par for most.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 16, 2013)

Dante kinda reminds me of this trend


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

...

You know something, I actually have no clue who any of those guys are except for Snake and the guy from GTA 4. I'm a bit hurt.


----------



## MrRazot (Jan 16, 2013)

I believe that DMC is a "fresh _retelling_ and retooling of Dante's origin story".
My plan as ever: find someone else who has it and borrow it.


----------



## Teal (Jan 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> You know something, I actually have no clue who any of those guys are except for Snake and the guy from GTA 4. I'm a bit hurt.


 I don't know who any of them are either.

And they are all ugly. -_-


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

TealMoon said:


> I don't know who any of them are either.
> 
> And they are all ugly. -_-



Honestly, think male protagonists are as bland as people say female ones are today. Though I think Serious Sam is better than a lot. He's got a 90's cartoon touch to his design...well he did before 3, but I still thought he was pretty cool. And he's not as big a pig as Duke Nukem.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> You know something, I actually have no clue who any of those guys are except for Snake and the guy from GTA 4. I'm a bit hurt.


I think I see Frank West.


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 16, 2013)

I think I see Chris Redfield in there and Nathan Drake.  I'm blanking on the other faces.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 16, 2013)

Is it sad that I know who most of those 30 something white males are?  :

Nathan Hale, Snake, Nathan Drake, Chris Redfield, Micheal Thorton
?, Norman Jayden, Sam Fisher, Commander Shepard, Starkiller
 Cole MacGrath, Alex Shepard, Sev, ?, ?
Alan Wake, Alex Mason, Serious Sam, Niko Bellic, Frank West


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 16, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Cole MacGrath


>Term_the_Schmuck's face when...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

Even with the names, I still don't know any of them...

I really do stick to my obscure games waaay more than I originally thought.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know any of them because I play furry games :V

I'll stick to my Crash Bandicoot and Amaterasu any day.


----------



## BRN (Jan 16, 2013)

Waka for best plot-device-cum-character ever.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> You know something, I actually have no clue who any of those guys are except for Snake and the guy from GTA 4. I'm a bit hurt.




I don't either. Kinda reminds me of how people complain about sexism and stuff in games which is very valid, but forget that it shouldn't be all the same looking either. It's like at least old Dante looked rather distinguishable. 

There was another one of these where it was all images of FPS so you're just looking at the end of the Gun sight.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I don't either. Kinda reminds me of how people complain about sexism and stuff in games which is very valid, but forget that it shouldn't be all the same looking either. It's like at least old Dante looked rather distinguishable.
> 
> There was another one of these where it was all images of FPS so you're just looking at the end of the Gun sight.



True. Male characters are pretty bland usually. Today anyway. If they aren't what you posted, they're stock anime pretty boys which got old in 2002 for me. No man in gaming will top Turok. Ever. Seriously, how is this guy not awesome?






Let's analyze this. He's a normal Native American human, grabbing a VELOCIRAPTOR by his throat with the intent of ending his reptilian existence with a *knife*! Duke Nukem be DAMNED, this is the epitome of awesome. 
Take this in for a second and you'll grow a massive double chin, angry scowl of experience, and diamond atomizing muscles.



Aleu said:


> I don't know any of them because I play furry games :V
> 
> I'll stick to my Crash Bandicoot and Amaterasu any day.



You won't play Spyro though! O{}O


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You won't play Spyro though! O{}O



Oh hell yes I will. At least not the newer gen Spyro but Insomniac Spyro


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh fuck no, new Spyro games aren't terrible, but not as good as the old ones and I hate saying stuff like that, but I really do believe that's the case.

Back on topic, I honestly am looking forward to speed runs of the new DMC.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 16, 2013)

I managed to find this at a discount (read: same price as America. hooray for Australian inflation) so I bought it. I'm willing to give it a chance, honestly I'm still surprised at the amount of vitriol towards it in this thread alone.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I managed to find this at a discount (read: same price as America. hooray for Australian inflation) so I bought it. I'm willing to give it a chance, honestly I'm still surprised at the amount of vitriol towards it in this thread alone.


It's FaF and the franchise isn't about a cartoon animal so of course.

I was initially upset cause it's a new studio making the game and a reboot and the general rule of thumb when it comes to reboots is they suck especially when it's made by a different studio.  This game is pretty okay.  I'd say a 8 out of ten.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 16, 2013)

...I hate getting involved in these types of threads, because I always get lashed at.

I played the new DMC, not beaten it yet, but I've played it, and as a Devil May Cry fan, I actually enjoyed it. Granted, I started the series by playing DMC4 and worked my way back to the first games, but I actually did like DMC. 

I'm all for a series taking a new direction if the story remains good. I enjoyed DMC, and no one's opinion on it is going to change my mind on that.
As for the Dante thing, I honestly couldn't care less. I like old Dante, and I think new Dante is pretty interesting as a character. Maybe not the best character around, but he's decent nonetheless. 

Also, I own the Devil May Cry anime, and I enjoy it. That Dante is still pretty good. Maybe it's because once I get used to a series, it takes a _very_ drastic difference for me to worry. I don't complain because a series takes a new direction. I'm a "wait and see" kind of guy with this kind of thing, so you won't ever see me complaining about that before the game releases, and sometimes not even until I've played the game. 

I can name a couple other games though in which a character that I love has been mutilated (I'm looking at you, Skylanders!), however, DMC does not mutilate Dante, it just places a different light on him. You don't honestly think that Dante was like he was in DMC 1-4 his entire life, do you? It's extremely rare for a character to not change in some way between games, and truth be told, if that's not the case with DMC, then perhaps look at this as an alternate reality Dante. That's another theory that has plausibility. I'm just saying.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2013)

See those are good points and all if they also didn't revamp Dante's backstory as well and made him a Hot Topic poster-child. Originally he was the son of a demon and a human, not a demon and an angel. So personality not like 1-4 but I'd expect his birth origins to be the same at least.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Jan 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> See those are good points and all if they also didn't revamp Dante's backstory as well and made him a Hot Topic poster-child. Originally he was the son of a demon and a human, not a demon and an angel. So personality not like 1-4 but I'd expect his birth origins to be the same at least.



As I said, alternate reality Dante is still a plausible theory. Still, it does make it a little more interesting though, doesn't it? An angel and demon couple instead of a human and demon couple. Interesting tweak, but it does allow a more interesting story arc from it, to me at least.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> See those are good points and all if they also didn't revamp Dante's backstory as well and made him a Hot Topic poster-child. Originally he was the son of a demon and a human, not a demon and an angel. So personality not like 1-4 but I'd expect his birth origins to be the same at least.


You do realize this is the only first game in the reboot right?  The next game will be older dante and more mature.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 16, 2013)

The way people apologize for new Dante kinda reminds me of people's acceptance of Keanu Reeve's acting


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

Again Arshes...I'm lost.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> You do realize this is the only first game in the reboot right?  The next game will be older dante and more mature.



Are you going to completely ignore my main point? It was in the first god damn sentence.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> You do realize this is the only first game in the reboot right?  The next game will be older dante and more mature.



You can't really change one massive thing and then change it back if that's what you're getting at. I'm not one for story, but I'm just putting that out there.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Again Arshes...I'm lost.



Keanu Reeves was often bashed for his terrible acting, the thing is...he got some good roles though.

Neo in the Matrix
Speed

etc...

When people make excuses for new Dante knowing he could be a better character it seems kinda sad...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2013)

What I want to know is how much dislike of the game is just how a western studio is making a originally japanese video game?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Keanu Reeves was often bashed for his terrible acting, the thing is...he got some good roles though.
> 
> Neo in the Matrix
> Speed
> ...



I'm personally starting to enjoy the new Dante, though it's not really HIM, but whoever the actor is. He seems a bit more...realistic or I guess a better term would be authentic in the actual cutscenes than gameplay. Virgil too for that matter.
Then again, I'm not a good judge of acting unless the subject is Nicholas Cage bad so I don't really know for certain. I can only speak for myself here.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> What I want to know is how much dislike of the game is just how a western studio is making a originally japanese video game?



Given that the studio made Metroid: Other M which trashed Samus' character....yeah I don't expect any better here. Since they also did the Dead or Alive games I'm expecting this to just be a milking and that's all.



XoPachi said:


> I'm personally starting to enjoy the new Dante,  though it's not really HIM, but whoever the actor is. He seems a bit  more...realistic or I guess a better term would be authentic in the  actual* cutscenes* than gameplay. Virgil too for that matter.
> Then again, I'm not a good judge of acting unless the subject is  Nicholas Cage bad so I don't really know for certain. I can only speak  for myself here.



I read that as "cuteness" and lol'd for a while.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 16, 2013)

That word is always red lined...
I cutscenes...
Yep, spell check wants me to either hyphen it or say cuteness. xD


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jan 17, 2013)

Every god damn time I see "DMC" I think Run DMC and have Tricky stuck in my head for the next four hours.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> *Given that the studio made Metroid: Other M*


[YT]WrjwaqZfjIY[/YT]
Team Ninja is the japanese company that made metroid: other m and dead or alive games.
Ninja Theory is a western company in Cambridge, England.

There's more than one company with "ninja" in their name.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 17, 2013)

That's an understandable mistake Aleu.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 17, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> [YT]WrjwaqZfjIY[/YT]
> Team Ninja is the japanese company that made metroid: other m and dead or alive games.
> Ninja Theory is a western company in Cambridge, England.
> 
> There's more than one company with "ninja" in their name.



Someone's ass is about to be kicked for giving me the wrong name.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank fuck it wasn't me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 17, 2013)

You know the one thing I'm thankful for?
That the fact that Capcom almost made DMC not exist at all, it was gonna be the next Resident Evil game. I bet some of you didnt know that Dante was originally Leon. Friend would always go "If capcom never allowed DMC to become its own game...it would totally justify why Chris got huge and punches boulders and much the female cast wear scantly clad or skin tight clothing...minus Rebecca though cause shes too annoying.


----------



## Teal (Jan 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> True. Male characters are pretty bland usually. Today anyway. If they aren't what you posted, they're stock anime pretty boys which got old in 2002 for me.


 I like the anime pretty boys. And at least they have different colored hair.



XoPachi said:


> Oh fuck no, new Spyro games aren't terrible, but not as good as the old ones and I hate saying stuff like that, but I really do believe that's the case.


 The new Spyro games are shit.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Thank fuck it wasn't me.



Something about you, I dunno you seem too adorable to stay mad at.


----------



## Teal (Jan 17, 2013)

Not a very long game. My sister already beat it.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 17, 2013)

TealMoon said:


> Not a very long game. My sister already beat it.



Well that's depressing. Guess I'll stick with just renting it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2013)

TealMoon said:


> Not a very long game. My sister already beat it.


Well the game does reward the player not getting hit.  "Dante must die" mode doesn't seem that impossible now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Well that's depressing. Guess I'll stick with just renting it.


It's only 10 hours long.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> It's only 10 hours long.



Good thing renting is only $9. At least I'll get my money's worth.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Something about you, I dunno you seem too adorable to stay mad at.



Well, you knooow, what can I say?

(ALL of you better get that reference.)



TealMoon said:


> I like the anime pretty boys. And at least they have different colored hair.
> 
> The new Spyro games are shit.



There's a few of them that I find...tolerable. It's mostly the ones from Square Enix RPG's I can't stand. I do love Vincent Valentine, Sazh, and Snow.

Fucking Snow...that man is 110% OG. Sazh attacks with a gun, Lightning uses a sword, Hope uses magic. And what did Snow say? Fuck that, I'll punch a cyber tiger in it's shit!


----------



## Teal (Jan 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> There's a few of them that I find...tolerable. *It's mostly the ones from Square Enix RPG's I can't stand*. I do love Vincent Valentine, Sazh, and Snow.


 Hisssssssssss



> Fucking Snow...that man is 110% OG. Sazh attacks with a gun, Lightning uses a sword, *Hope uses magic*. And what did Snow say? Fuck that, I'll punch a cyber tiger in it's shit!


 He uses a boomerang


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 17, 2013)

TealMoon said:


> Hisssssssssss
> 
> He uses a boomerang



Hrmm, my friend said he's a good mage when built properly. I thought he used magic. Nevermind.


----------



## Teal (Jan 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Hrmm, my friend said he's a good mage when built properly. I thought he used magic. Nevermind.


 They all can use magic, he starts with a lot of magic and seems built toward that.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll watch some let's plays of the game instead of shelling out dirty American money.


----------



## Kahoku (Jan 17, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> He's like a faggot who creeps in the corner and stares at you.



Don't group us up with him. He is just creepy and fucked now.


----------



## TheDarrdarr (Jan 17, 2013)

I feel like I should clarify, at least from my perspective, why so many of us don't like the new Dante. I grew up playing the old Devil May Cry games. There is some of that nice nostalgia whenever the old Dante is brought back. But the new Dante does not have the same personality, nor the same appearance. The old Dante was calm, snarky, and just a tiny bit corny and silly to the point that it was forgivable and was actually something that made him likeable. He was able to pull it off in such a way that he also had that aura of badassery about him. But the new Dante? He's angry, lashing out like some insecure teenager. It feels like they're trying too hard to be edgy. I have no sympathy towards a character like that. After spending so many years with the other Devil May Cry games, it's easy to feel offended that our 'good old Dante' is being taken away from us, and I admit it almost feels like a slap in the face to those of us that have been loyal to the franchise.


----------



## Vega (Jan 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Dante kinda reminds me of this trend



Where the Blonde Guys at?  ;-;


----------



## moonlightserenity (Jan 17, 2013)

Bottom row, second from the left - Alex Mason.

Damn I feel rubbish for only recognizing him >.<


----------



## Aleu (Jan 17, 2013)

Vega said:


> Where the Blonde Guys at?  ;-;



Being antagonists.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 17, 2013)

Replacing Old Dante with new is like getting replacing Bruce Campbell with Andrew Garfield.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 18, 2013)

You guys remembered when folks flipped their shit about Nero...I remembered...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 18, 2013)

I liked Nero...even if he was a clone of old Dante. Dante before he became a man's man. His gameplay was fun. The whole motorcycle sword was pretty cool.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 18, 2013)

I never really could get into DMC. Played the original (I think) at my friends house a long time ago.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 27, 2013)

Watched my friend play it, I find it okay. I also realized it isn't a reboot but a prequel.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 28, 2013)

One of my favorite reviewers finally got around to it and SOMEONE who actually didn't just complain about the character, but actually explained in depth why he found the game lackluster without condemning those who enjoyed it. He makes some good points and rather than just comparing it to everyone's favorite (DMC3) he compared it to the 4th title which makes more sense.

[video=youtube;b0a_QlurNZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0a_QlurNZU[/video]



lupinealchemist said:


> Watched my friend play it, I find it okay. I also realized it isn't a reboot but a prequel.



Only issue I have gameplay wise is that grappling gets VERY repetitive. Just for the platforming though. It's fun on the enemies. Reminds me of Metroid Prime 3's grapple mechanic and I don't really feel forced to do it in combat. 

I'm playing my friend's game.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 28, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Watched my friend play it, I find it okay. I also realized it isn't a reboot but a prequel.



It's a reboot. It's a reboot. IT'S A GOD DAMN REBOOT.

DMC 3 was the prequel.

You realized wrong.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It's a reboot. It's a reboot. IT'S A GOD DAMN REBOOT.
> 
> DMC 3 was the prequel.
> 
> You realized wrong.


I don't see why it can't be both. After all, Vergil and the white hair are explained. 
And I say it like how Wind Waker is a sorta-sequel to Ocarina of Time yet it's really different.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 28, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> I don't see why it can't be both. After all, Vergil and the white hair are explained.
> And I say it like how Wind Waker is a sorta-sequel to Ocarina of Time yet it's really different.



Reboots generally start at the beginning also it doesn't explain how suddenly Dante is now half-demon half-angel instead of half-demon,  half-human. Or does it say somewhere "oh shit dante, sorry. The maternal tests were wrong :V"


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> [video=youtube;b0a_QlurNZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0a_QlurNZU[/video]


Man that doesn't look good. I didn't know there was such radical teal&orange. Framerate is wut? Also the controls sound ridiculous. If I can get it on sale I'll pick it up. Otherwise no thanks. Looks reallllly obnoxious.

I have DMC4 to play which compared to this looks like a joy.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 29, 2013)

The dialogue is pretty shitty.

There's that scene everyone keeps showing is the "Fuck You" scene. Did anyone else wonder wtf made the demon go off when he goes "You can't kill me, I'm over 1200 years old"

Dante goes "you don't look a day over 12,000"

"Fuck you"

Why is that even worth a "Fuck you?" Wasn't the demon talking about how old he was, then like you're angry that you're way older? *WTF?*

It stopped being funny at that point because I was scratching my head as to how was that even worth the banter?

(Also why was the animated vomit so flat and out of place?)

Below covers it it better specially about the writing.
[yt]BuoUfyMUQTc[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 29, 2013)

^ Oh no they're making it into a social commentary? That's the last thing I want from a Devil May Cry game. I want to perform wicked, complex combos and watch Dante surf on missiles.

That video makes a lot of good points. Classic Dante was fun, engaging, and entertaining. He was hilariously over the top and knew it. New Dante just looks like an obnoxious mess of a character who is trying way too hard to be 2cool.  "If you're calling me a son of a bitch you wouldn't be the first!" --what?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 29, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Man that doesn't look good. I didn't know there was such radical teal&orange. Framerate is wut? Also the controls sound ridiculous. If I can get it on sale I'll pick it up. Otherwise no thanks. Looks reallllly obnoxious.
> 
> I have DMC4 to play which compared to this looks like a joy.



Here's the thing though (and even IGNorant covered this in a side by side comparison during their own review). These graphical issues are a PS3 problem exclusively which, if you pay close attention, is the one Brit got and only talked about. This does not happen on XBox or PC. The same problem actually exists in Bayonetta, Sonic Unleashed, and quite a few other PS3 multiplats with washed out colors, poor textures and even glitches. Remember Game Grumps Sonic 06? PS3 version. The game is still a horrendous bullet train wreck, but on XBox, but it actually works......for the most part.

He just reviewed the inferior version of DmC so his graphical concerns are the only part that isn't really credible. I don't know why so many multiplats have that issue on the system. It can do far better.

Though DMC 4 does look better to me as well.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2013)

I watched a walkthrough of the first mission. Some things I liked (Limbo was pretty neat) other things I didn't (everything else). I also find it ridiculously easy to get to SSS ranking. After playing Devil May Cry, I felt lucky to get an A.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 29, 2013)

Impact did mention that, but the way I work is I want some big aspect of a game to be difficult even if it's not the main focus. Like the 4th DoDonPachi. It's the easiest one to survive, but scoring high is exceptionally difficult. Twilight Princess also. Dying was impossible, but the puzzles were the hardest I've ever come across in the 3D games (excluding Master Quest). 

DmC has not ground breaking, but more in depth platforming and exploration than the rest of the series in my opinion. Not only do I like those two in the game already, but they can be tricky at times which is nice. Jumps and some grapple points have to be timed with precision, and lost souls/challenges are put in some out of the way spots so I missed a lot in certain levels the first time even when I actually looked for them. So for me, it kinda makes up for a lenient scoring system.


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2013)

Twilight Princess was easy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 29, 2013)

Compared to harder puzzle solving games, but I haven't been truly stumped by any other Zelda's since the second one.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> DmC has not ground breaking, but more in depth platforming and exploration than the rest of the series in my opinion. Not only do I like those two in the game already, but they can be tricky at times which is nice. Jumps and some grapple points have to be timed with precision, and lost souls/challenges are put in some out of the way spots so I missed a lot in certain levels the first time even when I actually looked for them. So for me, it kinda makes up for a lenient scoring system.



That just reminds me of Dante's Inferno..
The platforming is nice, plus you have the holy/unholy things you level up. And you can either free lost souls or you can leave them alone.


----------



## Nibo (Jan 31, 2013)

Played, finished once. Now I'm having fun on harder difficulties, getting the keys and freeing souls little by little~ I only played dmc4 and this one, both were AWESOME. I think it's more fun to do some things when you don't care (somehow like the new Dante) >_>


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 31, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Reboots generally start at the beginning also it doesn't explain how suddenly Dante is now half-demon half-angel instead of half-demon,  half-human. Or does it say somewhere "oh shit dante, sorry. The maternal tests were wrong :V"


Shit, it's been a while since I viewed or played these games that I forgot that Dante was originally half-human.


----------

